# Gaggia Classic 2015 as bad as they say?



## iliria

I've been looking to get a Gaggia classic and having read the reviews I noticed that the Classic (pre-Philips) is hailed as excellent whereas the new Classic 2015 is described as a poor performer and cheaper version. Is this the case?

I have searched high and low and no one stocks the pre Philips Classic and I don't want to buy one from ebay. So where do I go from here? Any advice please?


----------



## timmyjj21

I believe that the older classics will have to be purchased second hand now. They come up on the forum sale section regularly and reliably had owners that have looked after them and added extra bits. I don't think you will have any luck holding out for a brand new one.


----------



## risky

I think stock of the old model is available on Amazon, but last I saw the price was not far off £300. I agree with you about eBay, bargains can be had but you can just as easily end up with a paperweight.

The best place is the 'for sale' section on here. Many machines stay within this community so the history of them is traceable. Either that or experienced members have done the leg work on eBay and are offering up machines they have checked over and done the common mods to.


----------



## jlarkin

Agree with above. the For Sale section here and a used one is the best bet. I'll be putting one on at some point today, for example that I bought off somebody on here and have used very little.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

There's a 2012 Classic in the 'for sale' section for £130.00.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yes I'm with these guys.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

iliria said:


> I've been looking to get a Gaggia classic and having read the reviews I noticed that the Classic (pre-Philips) is hailed as excellent whereas the new Classic 2015 is described as a poor performer and cheaper version. Is this the case?
> 
> I have searched high and low and no one stocks the pre Philips Classic and I don't want to buy one from ebay. So where do I go from here? Any advice please?


Firstly I would avoid getting the 2015 classic. I have one and while it makes good coffee it isnt built as well as the previous models and has proved unreliable to me.I also have the previous model.

Philips did continue making "good" gaggia classics after taking over Gaggia from 2009 until the end of 2014, but the pre philips is regarded as the better version because of the larger solenoid valve, also it was made in Italy, whereas shortly after that they switched manufacture to Romania. I'm not sure of the exact year they switched manufacture from Italy to Romania

Secondly I'm not surprised you havent been able to source anyone stocking a pre philips classic, they are going to be about 6 years old now.

You could put a post in the wanted section on this forum or wait and see when a suitable classic comes up for sale on this forum. They come up for sale here all the time.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaggia


----------



## DavecUK

If you are going to buy a second hand machine, I would recommend a prosumer heat exchanger....far better buy than a used classic.



Jumbo Ratty said:


> You could put a post in the wanted section on this forum or wait and see when a suitable classic comes up for sale on this forum. They come up for sale here all the time.


In fact if you think about it, not getting one may allow you to skip the almost inevitable upgrade most people do....and you get a better machine straight away to boot.


----------



## jeebsy

DavecUK said:


> If you are going to buy a second hand machine, I would recommend a prosumer heat exchanger....far better buy than a used classic.


For 80-150?


----------



## ChilledMatt

^£80-£150 that you will probably get back anyway. Half the fun is upgrading.


----------



## jlarkin

I've put mine up with a PID installed for £200 collection http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25333-Gaggia-Classic-OPV-Silvia-Wand-and-Auber-PID-with-pre-inf-%A3200-Collected&p=326916#post326916


----------



## iliria

Thank you very much everyone for the replies. Shamefully I have to admit that it seems (due to lack of knowledge in this area) I have confused myself a bit. I assumed that the pre Philips machines were 2014 backwards which it doesnt seem to be the case. Also am I right in thinking that all the 2013/2014 Classic machines have stainless steel boilers and solenoid valves whereas the 2015 doesn't? Lastly, I have noticed that some shops advertise the Classic II 2015. Does that mean that there is 2 versions of the 2015 Classic?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Gaggia taken over by Philips in 2009 - solenoid fitted from that date is smaller than on pre 2009. Latest version which came out early 2015 has SS boiler. If it doubt check with retailer before buying to make sure you're getting what you want.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I walk a lonely path.........


----------



## Glenn

New on Amazon they are £295

Reconditioned by *gaggiamanualservice* they usually go for about £150


----------



## risky

DavecUK said:


> If you are going to buy a second hand machine, I would recommend a prosumer heat exchanger....far better buy than a used classic.
> 
> In fact if you think about it, not getting one may allow you to skip the almost inevitable upgrade most people do....and you get a better machine straight away to boot.


Any examples of machines that fall into this price range?


----------



## Caffinedream

iliria said:


> I've been looking to get a Gaggia classic and having read the reviews I noticed that the Classic (pre-Philips) is hailed as excellent whereas the new Classic 2015 is described as a poor performer and cheaper version. Is this the case?
> 
> I have searched high and low and no one stocks the pre Philips Classic and I don't want to buy one from ebay. So where do I go from here? Any advice please?


Hi,

After reading the reviews I decided on the 2015 classic mainly because of the ss boiler - a machine with a Al boiler that's a few years old is probably starting to corrode and that was enough to put me off.

So last week I bought a Gaggia Classic 2015 and its broke. It's leaking through the group head and upon further inspection it looks like the screw in the middle is stripped as if someone has already taken it apart.... It's supposed to be brand new! Called the company I bought it online from Caffe Italia, and they don't want to know. They even said at one point "we don't sell coffee stuff here, I must have the wrong number". So I've called Phillips instead and they have been great, they are collecting the machine next week to see what's wrong.

I don't recommend to anyone Caffe Italia.

Im now back on the aeropress.

Has anyone else had any trouble with the 2015 model or Caffe Italia?

Thanks


----------



## jlarkin

Caffinedream said:


> Hi,
> 
> After reading the reviews I decided on the 2015 classic mainly because of the ss boiler - a machine with a Al boiler that's a few years old is probably starting to corrode and that was enough to put me off.
> 
> So last week I bought a Gaggia Classic 2015 and its broke. It's leaking through the group head and upon further inspection it looks like the screw in the middle is stripped as if someone has already taken it apart.... It's supposed to be brand new! Called the company I bought it online from Caffe Italia, and they don't want to know. They even said at one point "we don't sell coffee stuff here, I must have the wrong number". So I've called Phillips instead and they have been great, they are collecting the machine next week to see what's wrong.
> 
> I don't recommend to anyone Caffe Italia.
> 
> Im now back on the aeropress.
> 
> Has anyone else had any trouble with the 2015 model or Caffe Italia?
> 
> Thanks


It's worth looking at this thread. Just a couple of posts back somebody had an email reply from caffe Italia about service etc.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=24844


----------



## DavecUK

> Originally Posted by *DavecUK*
> 
> If you are going to buy a second hand machine, I would recommend a prosumer heat exchanger....far better buy than a used classic.
> 
> In fact if you think about it, not getting one may allow you to skip the almost inevitable upgrade most people do....and you get a better machine straight away to boot.





risky said:


> Any examples of machines that fall into this price range?


What examples, what price range...I simply said that I felt a prosumer HX was a "*far better buy" *than a used classic....I didn't mention price or make any value comparison?


----------



## Caffinedream

jlarkin said:


> It's worth looking at this thread. Just a couple of posts back somebody had an email reply from caffe Italia about service etc.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=24844


Ok thanks for the link.

Seems like the company is completely ignorant of UK consumer law...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Caffinedream said:


> Hi,
> 
> After reading the reviews I decided on the 2015 classic
> 
> So last week I bought a Gaggia Classic 2015 and its broke. It's leaking through the group head
> 
> Has anyone else had any trouble with the 2015 model ?
> 
> Thanks





Jumbo Ratty said:


> Firstly I would avoid getting the 2015 classic. I have one and while it makes good coffee it isnt built as well as the previous models and has proved unreliable to me.


Yes, Me


----------



## Caffinedream

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Yes, Me


Hi,

I have done a video on you tube of my Gaggia Classic 2015 leaking:






What's the problem with yours?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Hi Caffinedream,

I had 2 separate problems, the first was a leak from somewhere inside the machine. This turned out to be a bad connection of one of the pipes. The machine was replaced wit a brand new one.






The second one ended up with the same problem as you are experiencing now. This turned out to be the mechanical valve which is infact simply a ball bearing on the end of a spring, the spring looses its springyness after time and cant hold back the pressure so water continually drips from the group head.

Mechanical valve sounds good, but its so basic I dont think it deserves the title http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/Gaggia-Group-Valve-Non-Solenoid-Machines

see post 38, page 4 for my full moan on my situation

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21805-water-coming-from-where-it-shouldnt/page4


----------



## Bate Vlazo

Gaggia Classic 2015 is a total FAIL. It takes really long to heat the machine enough and temperature is very unstable. Also the machine started failing just after 2 years of home usage. First there was a leak from the boiler, at the point where the heating element is connected. Now I have another problem with the plastic seals on the group head, as one of them just dropped out. These seals are supposed to tighten the portafilter into the group head. Plastic seals at such a place?!? This is absolutely ridiculous...


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Bate Vlazo said:


> Gaggia Classic 2015 is a total FAIL. It takes really long to heat the machine enough and temperature is very unstable. Also the machine started failing just after 2 years of home usage. First there was a leak from the boiler, at the point where the heating element is connected. Now I have another problem with the plastic seals on the group head, as one of them just dropped out. These seals are supposed to tighten the portafilter into the group head. Plastic seals at such a place?!? This is absolutely ridiculous...


 Actually, that is not correct.

The plastic is a friction ring to stop the portafilter binding in the group head if its not inserted correctly.

Nothing to do with sealing anything.

A good idea tbh and continue in the V3 model.


----------

